# Info on Fleurette m/home anyone



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

hi just seen a fluerette that looks like it may be a contender for a replacement m/h but i have never heard of them are thay any good .
anyone got one .i want the good as well as the bad info 
b4 i go and make another mistake


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Now then Firewood!  :wink:

I've just done a quick Google and it threw up a link to a MHF thread from three years ago. Another member asked the same question. The following link might help you on your way.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-19792.html

I will say that, whilst touring on the continent, we see lots of Fleurettes. They really are popular.

HTH


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

We have been looking at the new ones today at the Motorhome Exhibition in Bordeaux, they are very expensive but very nice.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Firewood

We have one. Just going to have my nosh so either PM me with what you want to know or hang fire(wood) till I've eaten. :lol:


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

Telbell said:


> Firewood
> 
> We have one. Just going to have my nosh so either PM me with what you want to know or hang fire(wood) till I've eaten. :lol:


iam hanging


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I'm back!

We have the Migrateur 73 LJ (Lits jumeaux=twin bed) as does "cabby" and "happycampers! on here.

Excellent build quality....very few problems....in fact hardly any.... (compared to a lot on other converters from what I've seen) 

NOT a Rapido, though I believe they share financial interests along the line. Oher models of the Migrateu (2007/08) include LD (Lits Double) and there's a garagwe model.

The 2010 version is a "Magister" (see website fleurette,fr) which to be honest looks like a cheaper version.,.....praps due to euro/xchange rate they've "downed" a bit.

Only one importer (Southdowns) which has had some stick from non-Fleurette owners. TBH I've found them fine.

Owt else??

(just seen the 3 yr old link wher I stated my claim! :lol:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Well firwewood?

Was the info useful?

Or not?


----------

